# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Photo of the day

## mario

wie wärs wenn auf da hauptseite a photo of the day/month machen!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## noox

ab 2008 wird's da einige Änderungen geben

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> ab 2008 wird's da einige Änderungen geben


Forum oder Rangersseite oder wird alles zu einem (wär ja das feinste)?

----------


## noox

Hauptsächlich Rangers.

----------


## Freaky

> ab 2008 wird's da einige Änderungen geben


ich weiß alter thread aber jz ist 2008 und ein foto of the week/month wäre echt super!

----------


## noox

2008 ist noch a bisserl... hab mir vorerst mal gedacht, dass die besten Pics des Monats abwechselnd direkt auf die Startseite kommen:

[ link entfernt ]

----------


## Freaky

woow..die neue seite! hab ich noch nie gesehen  :Smile: 
da steht oben Hallo noox  :Big Grin:  

sieht ganz nett aus!! 
lg

----------


## noox

Das ist nur Beta - nur Screendesigns.

----------


## Freaky

könntest du pls noch in den neuen thread schauen "empfehlungen..." auch in dem board?!
lg

----------


## Freaky

warum verdammt bekomm ich jz eine negative wertung und sowas zuhören?
"den sieht er sicher auch ohne hinweis"
und warum hat dann noch keiner drauf geantwortet? mein gott schon langsam zipft mich des blöde raten an!

----------


## pagey

am besten auf der rangers startseitn find i des grauslige bild von mir bild beim bikepark-planai...des war mei erstes rennen, glaub 2000 war des...des oide hi-tec mit 3.0er gazzas und im holzfellerhemd...muhahahhaha

----------


## punkt

> am besten auf der rangers startseitn find i des grauslige bild von mir bild beim bikepark-planai...des war mei erstes rennen, glaub 2000 war des...des oide hi-tec mit 3.0er gazzas und im holzfellerhemd...muhahahhaha



kult  :Mr. Brown:   :Mr. Blue:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> 2008 ist noch a bisserl... hab mir vorerst mal gedacht, dass die besten Pics des Monats abwechselnd direkt auf die Startseite kommen:
> 
> [ link entfernt ]


Schaut ja sehr fesch aus! Bin gespannt, wenns fertig is.

----------

